# installation debian netinst sur macbook pro



## pomme85 (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir 

Je n'y connaît pas grand chose en Linux et j'ai donc voulu mettre les mains dans le camboui. J'ai décidé d'installer Debian 'Etch' sur mon macbook pro à l'aide d'un cd netinst. Tout va pour le mieux jusqu'au moment où je dois télécharger les paquets. 
Pour ça, j'ai relier mon mbp à ma Livebox par un cable ethernet. (est-ce bien ce qu'il fallait faire ou je suis à côté de la plaque ?)
J'essaye sur plusieurs miroirs et il ne me trouve rien.... j'ai le droit à ce message : 

"Le miroir de l'archive Debian indiqué est indisponible ou ne contient pas de fichier « Release ». Veuillez essayer d'utiliser un autre miroir de l'archive".

J'ai fini par sauter cette étape... maintenant je me retrouve sur la console après l'installation, sans trop savoir quoi faire   

Comment puis-je faire marcher ma connexion internet par modem adsl ethernet ?


----------



## albi (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour , pour te connecter :
#ifconfig eth0 up
#dhclient eth0

Pour installer plein de truc ,regarde la doc : http://qref.sourceforge.net/quick/ch-package.fr.html

​


----------



## ArkSeth (3 Septembre 2007)

Une fois le système installé, il faut que tu configures ton /etc/network/interfaces. Tu trouveras plusieurs tutoriaux dédiés sur les sites spécialisés Linux, à ce niveau-là, il n'y a aucune différence entre Linux sur Mac et Linux sur autre chose.
Si tu refais l'installation, vérifie que tu as sélectionné le bon périphérique lors de l'étape de configuration du réseau.

Et sinon, même si personnellement je préfères Debian, si tu es grand débutant, je te conseillerais de prendre plutôt Ubuntu, pour avoir le même système avec quelques avantages appréciables:
 * Un cd d'installation unique fournissant un système complet, interface graphique comprise, sans avoir besoin de configurer internet pendant l'installation.
 * Une configuration un peu plus adaptée à la découverte (notamment le compte principal sudoer par défaut, ce qui est proche de l'esprit mac)
 * Un site officiel très documenté, avec la communauté de linuxiens la plus active au moins de la francophonie.


----------



## pomme85 (4 Septembre 2007)

Je suis une grande débutante mais je préfererais quand même utiliser Debian, c'est peut-être plus compliqué à installer et configurer mais tant pis, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend  

Bon sinon après quelques essais j'ai essayé de réinstaller le système car j'ai été un peu vite la première fois...

En fait au début de l'installation, il me dit qu'il ne détecte aucune carte ethernet : "Aucune carte Ethernet n'a été détectée mais une interface FireWire existe. Il est possible, quoiqu'improbable, qu'elle puisse devenir votre interface Ethernet principale si un périphérique Ethernet y est connecté..."

 comment faire pour qu'il la détecte ?


----------



## ArkSeth (5 Septembre 2007)

pomme85 a dit:


> Je suis une grande débutante mais je préfererais quand même utiliser Debian, c'est peut-être plus compliqué à installer et configurer mais tant pis, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend


Excellent état d'esprit, pour autant que je puisse en juger.
Tiens d'ailleurs, il me semble avoir récemment aperçu ton pseudo sur le forum de debian-fr.org, me trompes-je ?

Et, eùh... Comment faire... Bonne question.
En fait, si j'ai fait cette suggestion, c'est que c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé jusque là de résoudre le même problème chez moi: Commencer par installer Ubuntu histoire d'avoir une interface graphique pour pouvoir ouvrir plusieurs terminaux en même temps, ce qui est quand même plus pratique, et configurer le réseau après l'installation.


----------



## pomme85 (5 Septembre 2007)

En effet je me suis inscrite sur debian-fr pour poster le mm message histoire d'avoir pllusieurs avis  

Ok, bon... je vais peut-être installer Ubuntu dans ce cas


----------

